
Learning (Software) - orYoffe
https://medium.com/@Or_yoffe/learning-software-d81e0b07f512
======
orYoffe
I just published "Learning (software)" About my approach to learning.. Hope
you like it and benefit from my thoughts. Learn to code or anything else and
enjoy yourself

